

How Intel is buying, building a piece of the tablet market - abrowne
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2089421/how-intel-is-buying-a-piece-of-the-tablet-market.html

======
higherpurpose
Isn't paying customers to choose their chips anti-competitive? I wonder what
the EU Commission will have to say about that. Didn't Intel get fined €1
billion for something very similar during netbook age a few years ago?

[http://techcrunch.com/2009/05/13/intel-fined-
over-e1-billion...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/05/13/intel-fined-
over-e1-billion-for-violation-of-european-antitrust-laws/)

I mean even if Intel isn't the biggest player in the _mobile_ chip market,
they're still #1 in chip revenues overall, I think, and it seems quite silly
to have one competitor _pay_ customers to choose its chips over the
competition's chips. That can't be legal, and if it is, then it shouldn't be.

